# apple machinetosh 1997 this machines work a try ?



## windshield (Aug 5, 2003)

i have a computer apple machinetosh 1997.this machines work a try over actual time?2005?what is the aproximate actual value$$$what is the best thing to do?go to the trash,sell it or keep it?thanks for the attention.


----------



## lockmeetoo (Aug 4, 2002)

windshield said:


> i have a computer apple machinetosh 1997.this machines work a try over actual time?2005?what is the aproximate actual value$$$what is the best thing to do?go to the trash,sell it or keep it?thanks for the attention.


 Cash value? Maybe $20.00? But although I have much better computers, I have been using a old 7100/80 vintage computer almost daily for about 5 years without a glitch!! although a little slow, it is a perfect backup and does fine for email and web browsing when my others are down or busy??? About as cheap and reliable as it gets, I hope it lasts another 5 years!!


----------



## lockmeetoo (Aug 4, 2002)

windshield said:


> i have a computer apple machinetosh 1997.this machines work a try over actual time?2005?what is the aproximate actual value$$$what is the best thing to do?go to the trash,sell it or keep it?thanks for the attention.


 Cash value? Maybe $20.00? But although I have much better computers, I have been using a old 7100/80 vintage computer almost daily for about 5 years without a glitch!! although a little slow, it is a perfect backup and does fine for email and web browsing when my others are down or busy??? About as cheap and reliable as it gets, I hope it lasts another 5 years!!


----------



## seanw23 (Sep 23, 2005)

also maybe you could even use your 97 mac as server. Might cost some more $$ but it could work.


----------



## lockmeetoo (Aug 4, 2002)

seanw23 said:


> also maybe you could even use your 97 mac as server. Might cost some more $$ but it could work.


 For those that think Macs get to old to be usefull, check this out???

http://aurejac.dydndns.org

Try doing something practical on a PC without a hard drive ;-)


----------



## lockmeetoo (Aug 4, 2002)

lockmeetoo said:


> For those that think Macs get to old to be usefull, check this out???
> 
> http://aurejac.dyndns.org
> 
> Try doing something practical on a PC without a hard drive ;-)


 Sorry about the typo


----------

